# Dog frothing at mouth and twitching



## AprilsBoy (3 April 2014)

Hi,

I have a 7 month old Border Terrier Bitch. Tuesday night i picked her up from a Dog Day Care Centre (i have used them before) there was no waggy tail or excitement at seeing me at all (she normally wees when she sees me). Anyways i brought her home after doing the horse and she still was very quiet and making grunting noises. 

I had a look over her and noticied that all her paws were weeping and cut open (around and inbetween pads) so i bathed them in warm salty water.

Yesterday she was still very quiet but not as bad. Last night i went and picked her up from my friends as i had been at college after work. I noticed straight away something wasnt right. She was frothing at the mouth, twitching, shaking and chewing her tongue. 

I called the vet straight away and took her there. By this time she couldnt walk 4 steps before her body twitched and she started frothing and catching her breath. Vets have done blood tests and came back fine other than high glucose levels. Shes been in all night and they are doing more tests today.

I just wondered if anyone has had a similar experience?

She is normally a very healthy happy little thing and it was horrible to see her like that.

Thankyou


----------



## Dobermonkey (3 April 2014)

I only say this based on the weeping pads/cuts.  Are they doing kidney function tests?  Not to be alarmist (althougth am sure you are beside yourself anyway) but the number of cases of the mystery 'new forest' condition (the name of which escapes me now!) does have 'lesions on feet/legs' as a symptom.

Fingers crossed for your little one x

Have you told the day centre centre?  I would let them know in case it is something that she has picked up there.


----------



## Dobermonkey (3 April 2014)

Another thought, speak to the day care centre and ask what they use to clean the floors.  It may be something powerful that has irritated her feet, she licks her feet and ingested some causing the frothing etc?


----------



## AprilsBoy (3 April 2014)

Yes the vet actually mentioned that as he has treated a dog with the disease before. Not sure what the blood tests covered but he did mention about kidneys.

I called them yesterday morning about the cuts to her paws (before she took a turn for the worst) and they were so rude. I was shocked i only asked them if she had eaten anything or done anything unusual. The answer was dogs play and what are we supposed to do about it! Put it this way she will not be going back


----------



## Meems (3 April 2014)

How worrying, hope she's feeling better today and the vets have an idea of what's up with her.


----------



## Clodagh (3 April 2014)

I hope she is OK, the day care people sound vile.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 April 2014)

Clodagh said:



			I hope she is OK, the day care people sound vile.
		
Click to expand...

This. I also wonder if they know more about about what's wrong with your dog than they are letting on. They may be getting into damage limitation mode.


----------



## Dobermonkey (3 April 2014)

I would be paying them a visit.   Perhaps they had been mopping the floor and left the bucket out all supposition but given there reaction id be straight round there.  my moneys on shes licked something off her poor feet and ingested it.  some form of cleaning chemical ?


----------



## Fides (3 April 2014)

Couldn't read and run  hugs x


----------



## AprilsBoy (3 April 2014)

Just had an update from vet. She hasnt been twitching as much but she is still drooling and foaming from mouth. They have send blood and urine samples to the labs to check for anything. They also mentioned liver problems/epiliepsy. I think it is too much of a coincidence that she came home from Dog Care and she has been getting steadily worse.

I will be going in at 12.30 today on my lunch break to go and have some cuddles and the vet wants a chat.

Just wish i had some answers


----------



## SadKen (3 April 2014)

It does sound like poisoning to me, and as others have said, the attitude of the day care place suggests they know something. 

I would tell them to tell me everything they had done that day in detail, where they walked etc, and what chemicals they have in the building. And if they won't tell you, I'd be sure to let them know that I'd be talking about what had happened on social media. 

I have walked my dogs over hundreds of different surfaces, and they are constantly playing; no cut feet. My little one ran 14 miles on rough gravel and he didn't cut his feet. There's something going on there imo. 

Best wishes and vibes for your girl, I really hope they can find what's wrong and that she gets better soon.


----------



## NellRosk (3 April 2014)

Do you know anyone else with dogs at the daycare centre to ask if any other dogs have been affected? I would definitely be paying them a visit, it sounds like too much of a coincidence to me. Keep us posted, hope she's okay xx


----------



## Saneta (3 April 2014)

I hope a visit to the daycare centre might shed some light on the situation.  You're not necessarily wanting to point the finger, but if they are using specific chemicals which could prove harmful to dogs, your vet needs to know exactly what he is up against so he can treat accordingly.  If they won't give you this information, go straight to your local council and ask for their help, presuming that the day centre is licensed?
I'm sure I've read recently that Jeyes fluid can cause problems to dogs?  No-one at your stables has been cleaning out have they?  Also, didn't someone say a carpet cleaner sold by Morrison's was causing problems?  Like a shake and vac type product?
Healing vibes coming your way for you and your little one xxxx


----------



## thewonderhorse (3 April 2014)

Didn't want to read and run but massive hugs. Hope your little one is feeling better very soon xx


----------



## AprilsBoy (3 April 2014)

went to see her at lunch time. Was really not ready for what i seen. Vet brought her to the room and she had just had a seizure and ripped the cathater out so obviously alot worse than what she was having last night. There was no recognition when i spoke to her and cuddled her can honestly say i am totally heartbroken.

Vets are treating her for toxins at moment untill bloods/urine results come back. They are talking about liver shunts, epilepsy, toxins to the brain. She will be staying there again tonight and has started on diazapramPossibly an MRI scan on her brain and CT scan on her abdominal area.

I really cant understand how such a life loving energetic puppy can go from that to unable to walk and interact in one day...
She means so much to me after loosing my old dog last year to stroke/dimentia. Just feel so helpless.
(excuse my poor spelling)


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 April 2014)

So sorry that she has taken a turn for the worse. All possible vibes that she pulls through.


----------



## puppystitch (3 April 2014)

I'm so sorry to read this and can only imagine how worried you are. I would definitely be visiting the day care people - tell them how bad she is and that the vet desperately needs to know if she could have eaten / licked somethings he shouldn't have. Fingers crossed for a full and speedy recovery


----------



## AdorableAlice (3 April 2014)

Heartbreaking.  The first thing that sprang to my mind was rat poison.


----------



## mynutmeg (3 April 2014)

nothing helpful to add just hugs and I really hope you pull her through


----------



## Spring Feather (3 April 2014)

Oh I'm so sorry for you, how heartbreaking this story is.  It really sounds like some sort of chemical or fertiliser poisoning to me.  If it were me I'm afraid I'd be round the day care centre and asking many questions.  If you are able to ascertain exactly what your dog has reacted to then the vets may be able to save her.


----------



## NikkiF (3 April 2014)

How awful for you, so hope the vets can sort her out. As others have said, would be banging on the day centre doors, if they were truthful with you could save your little girl. xx


----------



## PorkChop (3 April 2014)

I'm so, so sorry, you poor thing.

I really hope they find the cause, I cannot believe the response you have had from the dog day care, shocking.

I have everything crossed for you and your pup xx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (3 April 2014)

This sounds awful  I hope she pulls through, you must be beside yourself. Vibes for her. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## fallenangel123 (3 April 2014)

Thinking of you both and hoping she is better soon!


----------



## Goldenstar (4 April 2014)

fallenangel123 said:



			Thinking of you both and hoping she is better soon!
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## loopiesteff (4 April 2014)

Oh my god poor girlie  thinking of you both and hope she makes a full recovery.

As for the day care - I'd be round there immediately wanting to know everything and anything, and if they refuse - then as someone else said - social media, local council, local NEWSPAPER!


----------



## Meems (4 April 2014)

How very worrying, poor little mite, fingers crossed she turns the corner soon, what an awful time for you.   Big hugs xxx


----------



## Dizzle (4 April 2014)

Any news? 

I wonder if it would be worth asking the vets to call the day care? They might realise just how serious this is, or just less rude, if they really cared about dogs they'd be willing to help.

Big hugs, I've got a BT myself and I couldn't cope if anything happened to him!


----------



## kal40 (4 April 2014)

Thinking of you both and hoping she has turned a corner and is over the worst

Huge hug for you too
Kx


----------



## Mellis (4 April 2014)

How awful! They are such little toughies as a rule. Hope you both get to the bottom of this. Masses of stinks and hugs xx kennel definitely needs investigating, lack of understanding too polite for their response.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (4 April 2014)

Hope she is much better today ((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Meems (5 April 2014)

Any news on your little one?


----------



## kez81 (6 April 2014)

This certainly sounds like poisoning, its so similar to what happened to my border collie Max. We went on our usual afternoon walk through woods with him running about and sniffing everything as usual. About an hour after we got home  he started whining and shaking and couldn't stop urinating. He had several seizures and I took him straight to emergency vets who said it was poisoning (most likely rat poison but it could have been anything as he didnt eat anything on our walk to my knowledge) and it would be touch and go. After three days of him yoyoing up and down I didn't feel I could let him suffer and had him pts. He was my dog of a lifetime and I miss him dearly so completely understand What you must be going through. I do so hope your dog gets better soon. Hugs to you both x


----------



## nutrock (9 April 2014)

Just wondered if anyone knew of an update regarding this dog?


----------



## AprilsBoy (9 April 2014)

Sorry for no replies lately. I collected her from vets friday night. Friday to Sunday she was extremely confused and unhappy, seemed like she didnt recognise the surroundings. 
Monday she was back to her normal cheeky self. She has her MRI scan tomorrow so fingers crossed nothing that cant be treat. She is on pexion tablets to stop the fits but i dont know if it is the tablets or whatever happened has passed.

I am also in the middle of gradually changing her food to a more natural diet as she was on a cheap complete food and wet meat. 

Fingers crossed everything is on the up for her


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 April 2014)

So pleased that she is well enough to be at home, when you didn't post an update I feared that the worst had happened.

Hope that the MRI shows nothing untoward, best vibes for it.


----------



## Maesfen (9 April 2014)

I'm so glad that she seems better and hope you get some answers.  Like AA, I immediately thought of rat poison.  Had a BT get some from an old pit on a farm we visited, the tin had corroded, and she was similar but she rippled from nose to tail; she made a full recovery but it was down to us taking her to vets as soon as.
TBH, while her systems poorly I'd continue with her old feed, something she's used to and comfortable with rather than risk upsetting her weakened system again; you can always change later when she's totally better.


----------



## nutrock (9 April 2014)

That's brilliant news ! I too feared the worst had happened
Fingers crossed for tomorrow and hopefully she wont have any more fits X


----------



## Meems (9 April 2014)

Oh that's better news, poor little mite, hope she continues to improve.    And could we at some point have a picture please!!


----------



## PorkChop (9 April 2014)

Great news, thank you for the update and I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Chiffy (9 April 2014)

Really pleased to hear she is still with us and improving. I have been worried too, following the post although I hadn't commented before. Very best wishes.


----------



## AprilsBoy (10 April 2014)

Meems said:



			Oh that's better news, poor little mite, hope she continues to improve.    And could we at some point have a picture please!!
		
Click to expand...

How do i post pictures?


----------



## AprilsBoy (10 April 2014)

today is the day she goes for her scan. im not sure how long it will take to get an answer or diagnosis?
Shes very well in herself the tongue and tail is working full force. Something like this really makes you appreciate them a hell of a lot more. Would be lost without my Border Terrorist!


----------



## Dream19 (10 April 2014)

Only just seen your posts. Everything crossed for you today. I adore border terrorists too!


----------



## AprilsBoy (10 April 2014)

Dream19 said:



			Only just seen your posts. Everything crossed for you today. I adore border terrorists too!
		
Click to expand...

Best little dogs ever. Her personality is unreal


----------



## PorkChop (10 April 2014)

Best of luck for the scan today, hope that she is well on the road to recovery.


----------



## AprilsBoy (10 April 2014)

hope they work!!


----------



## Meems (10 April 2014)

AprilsBoy said:



			How do i post pictures?
		
Click to expand...

You need to open an account with Photobucket and download your photos onto there (it's free to join).   Then when your photos are on there you will see four boxes next to it; Email and IM, Direct, HTML and IMG.   I think it's the IMG one you need, just copy the IMG code and  open the 'insert image' box in the message box, paste the code into there and your photo should show when you press submit reply.

Does this make any sense at all???!!


----------

